# Which 6" are you using?



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I've had this old girl for over 7 years. I've had good success with the wood handled knives. Craftsman used to make a good one but they stopped. I can't even remember what brand this is. Ha ha.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Nick Harmon said:


> I've had this old girl for over 7 years. I've had good success with the wood handled knives. Craftsman used to make a good one but they stopped. I can't even remember what brand this is. Ha ha.


its the user not the knife...


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

If you like rosewood handles, Ive been happy with my Kraft brand. It's one of the only wooden handle knives I've seen with a hammerhead. http://www.krafttool.com/products/by-category/drywall-plastering/joint-knives/by-sku/DW433


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Love the advance 6


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a Warner black and purple handle 6 that I've had for years, I'll cry when that knife breaks. I also have a Lowe's house brand 6 that I really like too


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hyde !


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> Hyde !


An American made Hyde, right Moore? The Chinese ones suck


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> An American made Hyde, right Moore? The Chinese ones suck


I don't care who makes Hyde knives !! When It comes to a fiver and a sixer ...I'm going with Hyde !! ..


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Moore I thought you'd buy yourself one of those Mexican pride warner knives


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Moore I thought you'd buy yourself one of those Mexican pride warner knives


What dat? Red devil ??


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice warner knife with the Mexican flag colors on the handle .really show the pride:thumbup:


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been using Richard ones for years. The right one had been going for years, the center one with the screwdriver on the handle is used only for taping, the left one is the newest one, one of their super thin flexible ones - absolutely love the way it floats over mud


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What's a warner knife ? Do they sell them at Wall-mart ???


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Mudslinger said:


> If you like rosewood handles, Ive been happy with my Kraft brand. It's one of the only wooden handle knives I've seen with a hammerhead. http://www.krafttool.com/products/by-category/drywall-plastering/joint-knives/by-sku/DW433


Thanks for the tip. This one will make a fine replacement. I've always viewed the 6" as the Drywallers fine tip pencil. It's my favorite tool.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I dont use a 6''...I use a 5'' all-wall


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

o yaa my 6'' is a light


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> o yaa my 6'' is a light


Oh shut the hell up. Love the baseball glove too. You're like doctor with that thing. You're giving that corner a serious check up.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Nick Harmon said:


> Oh shut the hell up. Love the baseball glove too. You're like doctor with that thing. You're giving that corner a serious check up.


you said "shut the hell up" and I was LMAO ... and I dont have time to golf anymore so I use it for work lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I always end up picking the Hydes out the bag. :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm in mourning.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I'm in mourning.
> 
> View attachment 15161


Did you cry? I would have! :yes:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I think I got a little misty eyed. I've had that knife for years, since I was at the modular plant.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I think I got a little misty eyed. I've had that knife for years, since I was at the modular plant.


That's what most don't understand .. A 6'' knife may only Cost $10. but ! When a tradesman gets that blade to point of perfect .. It's priceless !!!



When I get a fiver to the perfect point ! I wouldn't sell It for $1000 !!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

That knife could do it all. Wipe tape, spot screws, pick 3 ways.... it shall be missed. The closest knife to it I have going is a 6" blue hawk.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> That knife could do it all. Wipe tape, spot screws, pick 3 ways.... it shall be missed. The closest knife to it I have going is a 6" blue hawk.


I feel for ya Brother !! Snapping the blade on a good knife is a huge deal!

:yes:


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I just pick up a Kraft stainless 6in with the Orange rubber grip. Best knife I've had, it's stiff new but once you break it in its killer.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

jantzenmoore said:


> I just pick up a Kraft stainless 6in with the Orange rubber grip. Best knife I've had, it's stiff new but once you break it in its killer.


Stainless ? Oh my! I'd rather use a spoon .


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've had a couple of those. First one, just like you said, very stiff, but was shortly breaking in. Had a lot of potential. Got left on a job. 2nd one I got to replace it, just seemed to soft out the gate. Didn't take long to tweak a corner. Haven't gotten another since.

I'd seen in the Kraft catalog that they have 2 of them, normal and "limber". Maybe I'll have to give one another shot.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

jantzenmoore said:


> I just pick up a Kraft stainless 6in with the Orange rubber grip. Best knife I've had, it's stiff new but once you break it in its killer.



I thought i would never use a 6" but im using my stainless Kraft more and more. My orange handle flaked off within a month. 

I would be heart broken if my trowel broke. 


http://youtu.be/wtJ1Gnh9wPU


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I've tweaked the corners a few times but it bent right back. Definitely sharp knife out of the gate. I think I'm gonna get another one for backup and a stiff 5in for chipping out cracks and doing detail work,


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

jantzenmoore said:


> I've tweaked the corners a few times but it bent right back. Definitely sharp knife out of the gate. I think I'm gonna get another one for backup and a stiff 5in for chipping out cracks and doing detail work,



Did your orange grip flake off? 


http://youtu.be/wtJ1Gnh9wPU


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Mine did


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

fr8train said:


> I'm in mourning.
> 
> View attachment 15161


Sad day.
The Last Post: https://youtu.be/G-Pz5KsyfN0


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I'm in mourning.
> 
> View attachment 15161


dont be sad...that 6'' knife made you a lot of money


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Mine hasn't yet


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

fr8train said:


> I'm in mourning.
> 
> View attachment 15161


Back in the day there was an old school finisher who taught me to keep that place where the blade meets the handle very clean. It will rust and break there apparently. Sorry for your loss sir.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've had this knife for a bit. I like it. Cheap enough too! 

http://m.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Hawk-6-In-Blue-Steel-Steel-Drywall-Taping-Knife/4771471


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't know why but I'm not a fan of those 6ins, always used the curved blades 6s. Any advantages in styles fr8train??


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

think of it like a 6" broad knife. I find for different applications, coating No-Coat for example, it holds more mud.


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Hmm I'll have to give one a shot!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Truth be told, I don't use that knife to coat No-Coat. It flexes to much, at least for the first coat. I use a stiff sheetrock matrix that's of the same style.


----------

